# Shrimp Identify Help Needed



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

The only shrimp I have added to the tank has been Ghost Shrimp from Petsmart. Is this a different species of shrimp or do I have a mutated glass shrimp. All the shrimp have been clear that I've placed into the tank. The only think that has changed to the tank is that I've done a couple of doses of Flourish Excel. I have other Ghost Shrimps from the same purchase that have remained normal. 

Description: Tail is crystal white. The top of the body has blue/green color. The behaviors of the shrimp seem to be normal or ghost shrimp.


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

I have some ghosties that are different color. I think its just a regular ghost shrimp that has eaten some green stuff.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Robert I'm just guessing but my guess would be 

caridina simoni know as "Bangladesh Simoni Shrimp" or 
a nother caridia SP. " indian blue shrimp" or possible.	
Caridina babaulti "blue" common name "blue shrimp"

um or it could be that ghost shrimp is just aging and getting matured. become most ghost shrimp I see are young and small till they get huge.


----------

